# He hates staffs



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If your dog attacks other dogs, then you can't turn him loose in a dog park where there are other loose dogs. It isn't safe for him, you, or the other dogs. Not until you can walk him around pitbulls (or other dogs) on leash without him taking any notice or interest in the other dog. 

To get there - best advice is to get him into dog class. He will be exposed to other dogs in a controlled environment and hopefully a good instructor will help you train your dog to not focus on other dogs when around them.

The reason why he's attacking staffs/pits, probably there is something about them he doesn't like. Either that or you have reacted to those dogs when you've seen them, and he was picking up on anxiety. 

The other thing is you might simply find that the best thing to do is not let your dog loose when there is a staff/pit around. One of my previous goldens was perfect around most other dogs, except black dogs. If there was a black dog in dog class, I could not take my golden off leash. Otherwise he would be running across the floor after that other dog and trying to take it out.


----------

